# Javascript Adobe Acrobat XI Pro Formular Dropdown-Liste -> vorbelegte Checkboxen



## vince94 (14. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte für Adobe Acrobat XI Pro für ein ausfüllbares Formular durch eine Dropdown-Liste gewisse Checkboxen vorbelegen.

Hier ein Beispiel zur Erläuterung:

Dropdown-Liste: - Dropdown_1
                          - Dropdown_2
                          - Dropdown_3

Checkboxen: - Checkbox_1
                     - Checkbox_2
                     - Checkbox_3
                     - Checkbox_4
                     - Checkbox_5
                     - Checkbox_6

Annahme: Dropdown_1 wird ausgewählt; wenn Dropdown_1 ausgewählt wird, sollen automatisch die Checkboxen 1,2,4,6 vorbelegt werden.

Da ich in Javascript leider kompletter Noob bin, würde ich gerne wissen ob mir hier jmd. ein paar Anhaltspunkte geben kann.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## vince94 (15. Jan 2015)

??


----------

